# Gas GRill help needed quickly! Craigslist



## yardbird (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry if this is in the wrong place, but I couldn't figure out where else to go

A grill just showed up on Craigslist. It's a Jade/Dynasty 30" model. All stainless, including the cooking grates. Best info I can find is that these are USA made by Zeus (formerly Emerald).

I found a new one on Amazon and it's like $2300. The one on Craigslist is at $300, but I know NOTHING about these grills. Probably because tehy're priced so far out of my range.

Anyone know anything about them? Are parts so expensive it would put me in the poorhouse just maintaining it?

Thanks

Obviously won't last long if it's on the up and up so any help appreciated.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't know anything about that brand. It sounds like a deal. Ask them why they are selling it.

Let us know what happens.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## yardbird (Jun 17, 2013)

OK I'm back. It would have been a great deal if it wasn't a scam. She posted on craigslist, and on her pictures, she says please use my real email and gives a gmail address. I emailed asking for more information.

She responded quickly saying someone had already bought it, but she's been buying them on bidcactus and reselling.

All information I can find on bidcactus points to it being a total scam. They even hire agents to place bogus ads to "refer" people to bidcactus where you have to sign up to even see what they're offering.

Her email response to me came from yet another email address and when I replied to THAT one it came back immediately as a bogus email address.

So..... apologies for the panic, but this one is a bust. :)


----------



## seenred (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear it wasn't legit, but thanks for the heads-up!  Always gotta be on the lookout for internet scams...

Red


----------



## themule69 (Jun 17, 2013)

Keep an eye on craigslist. you will find a deal.

David


----------



## priviat (Jun 20, 2013)

Yardbird, Dynasty is no longer in production under that name.  The parent company, Jade, still provides the grill and parts.  From what I understand, Dynasty grills were manufactured at the Twin Eagles plant when Twin Eagles was the oe provider for other companies including I believe Wolf.  From my avatar you can see my Dynasty modular unit purchased off Ebay.  Funny thing is if you look at the Twin Eagles web site the units look to be the same but for the front control bezel.  In fact I just purchased a Twin Eagles drawer set that fits under the grill cabinet and it slid right in. My modular drawer set is the same along with the side burners.   Jade can still provide all the parts for these grills. They are very heavy gauge  304 stainless and I would purchase one again in a second.  There is an older one on Pheonix craigslist and another in LA but it looks to be missing the ceramics.


----------



## priviat (Jun 20, 2013)

I should say I used the phrase the same loosely, there are some definite improvements made on the TE. better ignition, burners etc. but you can tell that the same designer has greatly influenced both grills


----------



## megt123 (Jun 20, 2013)

If the price was $2000 lower, that should have raised a flag.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Jun 20, 2013)

For future reference, anytime anyone responds to your inquiry with 'use this email instead', it is a 99% or greater probability of it beign a scam or spam...ignore the response and move on.  Probably the same thing if they include their email in the title or location....


----------



## yardbird (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses here. I picked up a Ducane Stainless today. I think that is like the top of the line Ducane. (Affinity, then Meridian, then Stainless if I'm reading their website right).

$150 included the tank which is about 3/4 full and less than 3 years old. :)

It's all stainless except for the knobs. Appears to be a mix of 304 and 430 stainless. Bought it from a 72 year old retired school principal. Oh it also included the cover. This is not a generic light weight cover. It's really heavy and has the Ducane brand on it. It was covered, and on a covered patio. Also included the rotisserie. Has a side burner and the IR rotisserie burner at the back. Everything lights. Appears to have been very well cared for but not used very much. Burner tubes have no corrosion at all and when it lights, the flames are all equal size and.... well it lights like it's new. The "flavor bars" or whatever Ducane calls them are also without corrosion. I cleaned them off with a plastic scraper. They had a little food drippings on them.

I was kind of amazed at how heavy the stainless cooking grids are. Thick stainless bar. I think it cleaned up pretty good. Didn't need much. Mostly cleaned it with Simple Green and then wiped it down with WD-40. Couple places I used the plastic scraper to get some old grease off, but really minimal.

So... I've been a charcoal (lump) guy for about 7 years. I have a Weber Performer. I wanted to try a gas grill in the mix to see how much I'd use it. I think for $150 it'd be hard to go wrong. If I don't use it or don't like it, I haven't invested 7 or 8 hundred in a Weber Genesis to find out.

I did check the thermometer on the hood against my Maverick. When the hood was reading about 380, the Maverick was showing 595 so the hood therm is a little off :O

It also has a really big gap at the back of the hood between the hood and body. Like inch and a half to 2 inches big and the full width of the hood. So unless I can find an elegant way to close that gap a LOT, it might not be great for the long slow cooks hehehe.... we'll see...













IMG_20130626_201538.jpg



__ yardbird
__ Jun 26, 2013


















IMG_20130626_201605.jpg



__ yardbird
__ Jun 26, 2013


















IMG_20130626_201619.jpg



__ yardbird
__ Jun 26, 2013


----------

